# ESPN: Suns vs. Spurs



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I know I know its a long time away from game time, but lets get our thoughts in here, and discuss the game while its going on. I hope the Suns win. They are due for a win, and Nash should help motivate them.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

My money is on the Spurs. And I'll be ostracized for saying this, but I find the Spurs ball movement just as fun to watch as the Suns running game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Which Duncan shows up: The decent big man of the past 6-7 games, or the great Duncan we've grown up to love and adore. That's the key. Phoenix will make a point of emphasis on stopping Parker's penetration, and if they can't do that, Parker will run the layup drill again and San Antonio walks out with a win. I don't think that's going to happen though. Here's some reasons:



- Phoenix is due for a win.

- Nash is back, and the team and crowd will be pumped.

- It's on national TV, and the young teams like Phoenix love playing in the prime time. 

- As already mentioned, Duncan has been the worst thing since sliced bread in the last 6-7 games. I've been waiting for a huge night from him, and haven't got it yet. Maybe he is due for a big game like Phoenix is due for a win, but he's not going to do crap playing as soft and as timid as he has.

- San Antonio has been poor on the road lately. 

- Phoenix has more to prove to SA than vice-versa.




Maybe I'm too pessimistic about the Spurs, but I don't think they'll pull this one off.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Which Duncan shows up: The decent big man of the past 6-7 games, or the great Duncan we've grown up to love and adore. That's the key. Phoenix will make a point of emphasis on stopping Parker's penetration, and if they can't do that, Parker will run the layup drill again and San Antonio walks out with a win. I don't think that's going to happen though. Here's some reasons:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow good points there. But the Suns normally do horrible on National TV. Specially amare. They are due for a win. And your a Spurs fan and thinking the suns are gonna win. :grinning: 




> My money is on the Spurs. And I'll be ostracized for saying this, but I find the Spurs ball movement just as fun to watch as the Suns running game.


Nothing wrong with that. You like the fundamentals. Everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

spurs will own the suns...with or without nash the suns cannot play with the spurs...the spurs defence shuts down the suns..if this turns into a playoff matchup, the spurs win


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

As long as Quentin Richardson keeps gunning and Tony Parker keeps using Steve Nash, like network executives use William Hung, then the Spurs are going to rock the Suns. 

Suns are folding like Greg Norman on the back-nine of a Major Golf tournament.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Without nash the suns will lose big time...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Suns are folding like Greg Norman on the back-nine of a Major Golf tournament.


Ah man, that's just wrong. :sigh:


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

Nash is back? Wow, then we're gonna have a pretty good game to watch tonight. Although, if I'm not mistaken, the Spurs ripped the Suns _with_ Nash earlier this season.


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

Yep, I went to the last game between the two and Nash just couldn't get anything flowing. It seemed to me as though he didn't even play much in that game. I think the Spurs will pull this one off and I sure hope Duncan picks his game up a bit and by a bit, I mean, I hope he has a great game. Part of the reason I think Duncan's numbers are down is because the Spurs are running a lot more and Duncan isn't the primary option when the spurs are running. He isn't getting nearly as many touches and a lot more plays are being run for Tony and Manu.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Ah man, that's just wrong. :sigh:


What about Van de Velde on the 18th of the last round at the British Open?

To stick back to the topic I'd say close Spurs win


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Only about 5 hours till game time. Can't wait for this one. It is going to be damn fun to watch. I predict Smush will have a double double.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

i see my boys getting their doors blown in. no nash - no chance. even if little stevie nash plays they have had too many days since playing together and the cohesion will take some time. also, with the trade, it seems the suns may be even more shorthanded going into the game.

i chalk this one up as a loss, but i hope it's entertaining.

also, count me as another who, though i despise them, enjoys watching the spurs b/c of their ability to swing the ball and ginobili's occasional ridiculous moves.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

From everything I've heard, Nash is playing. Has anyone heard otherwise?


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PHXSPORTS4LIFE</b>!
> also, count me as another who, though i despise them, enjoys watching the spurs b/c of their ability to swing the ball and ginobili's occasional ridiculous moves.


:yes:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm With the Spurs in this One Dunca v.s. Amare can be nice, Even if Amare comes from a bad game.... Should be pretty interesting


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

about 35 minutes till game time. 

I see the suns winning this one. The only thing that can win it for the spurs will be there defense but our best defensive player has been way off. Still, I'm going with my spurs. Hope Timmy actually comes to play this game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

2 words: Gin. obili.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

DAMN. Looks like overtime for the Heat and Pacers. I don't care about them lol.  I wanna see the SUNS!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone going to continue to tell me that Quentin Richardson isn't the problem. 2-9 already. Dude just keeps shooting and shooting and shooting. Plays no friggin D either. :sour:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amazing that when Nash comes back, Amare gets the ball more. Finally. Q on the bench, where he belongs.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Anyone going to continue to tell me that Quentin Richardson isn't the problem. 2-9 already. Dude just keeps shooting and shooting and shooting. Plays no friggin D either. :sour:


...and one of those makes was an entry pass that went in the hoop, should be 1-8.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and one of those makes was an entry pass that went in the hoop, should be 1-8.


He's the same old Q. Clippers long term are better off without him. :whatever:

15.6 ppg on 37.1% from the field. Now, even with a guy like Nash feeding the ball, you can't teach unselfishness and shot selection.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*that was continuation*

popovich got pull to get that basket revoked. amare dunked right on duncan's head.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

Amare posterized Duncan


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

WTF

Amare dunks and gets fouled and Popovic charges on the floor and gets the call reversed so Amare doesn't get continuation and doesn't even get a T.

Same BS that happened in San Antonio. Popovic working the refs again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> WTF
> 
> Amare dunks and gets fouled and Popovic charges on the floor and gets the call reversed so Amare doesn't get continuation and doesn't even get a T.
> ...


Welcome back!


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Amare with the greatest dunk in league history that never counted.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Talk about a BS call by the refs.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

Amare has a dunkfest with the returning of Nash.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Amare with the greatest dunk in league history that never counted.


Dan Majerle rocking Mabute Bol was called a charge I think.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is pure BS. Ginobili gets continuation of course. 

This is just crap. This complaining by players and coachs and working the refs as well as the job the refs do are ruining basketball.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Great 1st half....I did forget about that Jason Richardson dunk in college in like 99 or 00.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

"Amare Stoudemire better give Steve Nash a big old hug" - Bill Walton. 

It couldn't be more true. Amare isn't the same scorer with Nash out, he needs the guy to set him up.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

If Steve Nash doesn't get MVP I'm calling racism


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*[email protected]*

damn that ginobili behind the back pass was sicker than pneumonia in the antarctic. its easy to see why charles likes him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> If Steve Nash doesn't get MVP I'm calling racism


Suns better keep winning, you mean. If the Suns don't finish with one of the top records, he aint getting no MVP.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Suns better keep winning, you mean. If the Suns don't finish with one of the top records, he aint getting no MVP.


yes of course


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

If they even win 55, I think he's a top candidate after seeing how sad they were without him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> If they even win 55, I think he's a top candidate after seeing how sad they were without him.


Not if the Kings win the division. I'd pick Webber over him and deservedly so.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Not if the Kings win the division. I'd pick Webber over him and deservedly so.


How so? The Kings have shown repeatedly that they don't need Webber to be a good basketball team. It's happened more than once that they've looked like at least as good or better without him.

Webber's resurgence has been without a doubt one of the NBA's biggest surprises, and he's having a great season.. but I don't see how you could give him MVP if you take the words "most valuable player" literally.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> How so? The Kings have shown repeatedly that they don't need Webber to be a good basketball team. It's happened more than once that they've looked like at least as good or better without him.
> ...


Considering Webber has been absolutely fabulous this year and the numbers he's putting up and the soon overtaking of the Pacific Division and more than likely one of the best teams in the conference, while the Suns fall back to the pack, he's definitely a candidate as much as Nash is.

You can point to past years, but that really has nothing to do with this season, because if the Kings didn't have Webber, they'd be in a lot of trouble right now, the same with Nash. Songaila and Miller (with little help from Ostertag) are not enough for a huge stretch of games. If you've been watching the Kings this year, you'd see he's taken his game to another level.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: that was continuation*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> popovich got pull to get that basket revoked. amare dunked right on duncan's head.


Ginobili fouled him before he even caught the ball. It was actually the correct call.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Without Vlade, Webber is crucial to the King's success. Last season, the Kings looked like a great team without him, but without him, I don't think they have a great shot at the championship. With him healthy however, they still do, he just wasn't healthy in the playoffs last year.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh, well since they're falling "back to the pack" I guess we have to give the nod to Webber then. For some reason I was just thinking that Nash is healthy again and the Suns are 31-4 with him in the lineup.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

This is me amazed every time Marion hits a long range shot with that form.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Oh, well since they're falling "back to the pack" I guess we have to give the nod to Webber then. For some reason I was just thinking that Nash is healthy again and the Suns are 31-4 with him in the lineup.


So you anticipate them winning at that obscene clip for the rest of the year with Nash available? If you say so.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> So you anticipate them winning at the obscene clip for the rest of the year with Nash available? If you say so.


No I don't, in fact I said they wouldn't win more than 60 even before the losing streak, and that was assuming everyone was healthy the entire season. But if they are anywhere near the Kings record-wise, I can basically guarantee that no one is going to vote for Chris Webber over Steve Nash after seeing how sad the Suns look without him. If the Kings lost Chris Webber do you really think their scoring average would drop by 25 a game and they would look like a bottom-tier lottery team? I don't. That's what happened to Phoenix.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Duncan charges and/or travels and gets away with it, of course... what am I thinking...


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The suns were horrible with Nash in Utah too and at the beginning of the Indiana game.

Good for Nash, nobody is talking about it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The suns were horrible with Nash in Utah too and at the beginning of the Indiana game.
> 
> Good for Nash, nobody is talking about it.


:yes: This is what happens when D'Antoni doesn't get other guys (i.e. a bench) into any kind of rhythm all year.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> If Steve Nash doesn't get MVP I'm calling racism


I'm so proud of my fellow Canadian and alumni. Yep, this is HIS team and the team is good because of HIM.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The Matrix is back.. 17 points in the quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Spurs are really missing Robert Horry tonight. He is the guy that doesn't allow the Suns to stick two guys on Duncan and leave Massengburg without a guy within 10 feet of him.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

GO UNLV!!!! WOOT MATRIXXXX


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

nash > duncan?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Surprised to see Parker getting thoroughly out played by Nash. He usually dominates Nash.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Man, Matrix was on fire.


Also, Joe Johnson is certainly developing into a really good and reliable perimeter defender. He's guarding Parker tonight, well atleast earlier and Parker is having a terrible play. Its no coincidence either.


And Nash is definitely my MVP, atleast so far... Tim Duncan is probably tied or just second by a hair.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How long do you guys think Smush will stay with the Suns? I think with Casey gone, Smush should have a spot. I hope so anyway.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This one aint over yet. Spurs charging hard.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

wow all the Suns fans have finally resurfaced from the caves during the losing streak. Great to have Amareca back, and i hope you post more of those records that mean so much. Good to see a good Canadian boy come back and hopefully win the MVP.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

My spurs are only down by four...I just hope they can keep with it...I somehow doubt they will though...but maybe it's just me


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

wilkens is resigning? 


yesssssssssssssss


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Tony Parker not playing well the 2nd time around what did you expect


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol Amare.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu's playing good enough for both of them


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LMFAO @ Amare...only to miss 2 FTs.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey Amare, instead of flexing your muscles why don't you hit some FT's? 


HKF, please don't tell me your serious when you say Webber is a MVP candidate over Nash.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hope the spurs win.

You guys probably know why.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

"This guy is gonna change basketball"- Bill Walton such a tool


Ginobli with 40:no: if the Suns win this game they will be lucky because Ginobli and Parker won't always have these nights


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Hey Amare, instead of flexing your muscles why don't you hit some FT's?
> 
> 
> HKF, please don't tell me your serious when you say Webber is a MVP candidate over Nash.


He is serious and I am too. 

A guy playing on one good knee averaging 22pts 10rbs 5assts. You can't beat that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> Hey Amare, instead of flexing your muscles why don't you hit some FT's?
> 
> 
> HKF, please don't tell me your serious when you say Webber is a MVP candidate over Nash.


You have to compare the whole body of work. I'd say by the end of the year Webber will look like a more attractive candidate than Nash does.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, Parker definitely won't always score 2 points on 1/9 shooting


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

lol amare's arms got too tired to shoot ft's after those push ups


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that looked like an offensive foul


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

haha. he missed the layup.


Tied game. YEAHHHHH

:gopray: Spurs win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Holy Smokes the game is tied. 

Q-Rich and you're 5-16, thanks a lot.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:djparty: :djparty: :djparty: 


GOOOO SPURSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

chooooookkkeeee


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

spurs may have just STOLE the game


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Johnson to Amare. Damn this game has been crazy. 

Holy schnikes. Barry for 3 again. WOW.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> You have to compare the whole body of work. I'd say by the end of the year Webber will look like a more attractive candidate than Nash does.


I have nothing to add to Arclite's post... that really says it all (there are no strange coincidences). It's going to be hard for anyone on the Kings to win an MVP since they run the Princeton system and can win without their star big man. Nash makes the system in Phoenix work.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

brent barry!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow. Duncan and Barry clutch.

OMG MARION


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Marion with the trey!!! What a crazy game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

W T F WHAT A GAMMMMMMMME


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

LOL

OVERTIME

the games tonight have been amazing


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

HOLY ****, WHAT AN AWESOME GAME.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

the nba .... its fan-tastic!


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> the nba .... its fan-tastic!


I love this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

WOW.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns gave up 40 points in the 4Qtr.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

OMG


Ginobili is a freak


But damn Marion just tied the game... OVERTIME


Best game i seen this season
WOW


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Too bad Marion missed a layup that turned into Berry's 3.

Of course Spurs were complaining again. What a surprise.

Spurs are whiny *****es just like the Kings.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is how Basketball is supposed to be.

Two Best Teams in the NBA throwing it all out there in a high scoring well played affair.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh man. Amare, Nash and Duncan have all been big but Ginobili and Marion are carrying their teams tonight.


----------



## thegreatnero (Jan 8, 2005)

OMFG, this is the best regular season game I've ever seen!!!


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow these teams have just hit huge shots one after another. Just wow. Great game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Too bad Marion missed a layup that turned into Berry's 3.
> 
> Of course Spurs were complaining again. What a surprise.
> ...


Now if this isn't the Pot calling the Kettle...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It's a shame one team has to lose. They've both played so well.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Spurs are whiny *****es just like the Kings.


Kind of like what you've been doing with every one of your posts in this thread.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

and this is why the spurs signed brent barry...


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Suns could have two guys go for 40


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> 
> 
> Kind of like what you've been doing with every one of your posts in this thread.


:laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Too bad Marion missed a layup that turned into Berry's 3.
> 
> Of course Spurs were complaining again. What a surprise.
> ...


If you wanna talk about *****es you should mention Amare and your Suns.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Suns seemed to get relaxed. They have to keep pushing it they can't let the spurs control the game like they did. damn.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"Great defense by Quentin Richardson..."

:laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> If you wanna talk about *****es you should mention Amare and your Suns.


Hey. Come on I like the Suns too.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Great, the two of us watching the game got up at the overtime break and while we were gone someone else claimed the (only) television to watch Mexican boxing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where has this Brent Barry been? He hasn't played this good all year. If the playoffs are like this, I don't know how people can't say the NBA isn't back with a vengeance.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ginobili has 45? yikes


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ginooooobilliiiiiii!!!!! 45 points for Gino


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Ginobilli is realy torching the suns.. LOL

too much for defensive specialist joe johnson


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

GIN-O-BILI!!!

WOW!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did Ginobilli just do what I thought he did!?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh my goodness. Ginobili is approaching 50.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Ginobili has 45? yikes


hes been amazing:yes:


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

The Suns might tire out because all of there starters have logged more than 40 mins. Manu is having a crazy game, but he will probably go back to his mediocre games soon. He is like JCraw one good game than a few bad ones in between.

Also Amareca complains aout the refs after every suns lost.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Joe Johnson playing his great defense:laugh: Manu Ginobli 45 points


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** Manu just dunked on marions family


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ginobili is putting on an all-world performance tonight.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] coming out of hiding. too bad he's gonna go right back in after this loss tonight :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carlos710</b>!
> Ginobilli is realy torching the suns.. LOL
> 
> too much for defensive specialist joe johnson


Joe Johnson was on Parker all game.

Besides there isn't much you can do when one is so hot that he hits basically everything.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey. Come on I like the Suns too.


I like the Suns too. 

It's just that Amareca is being an A**.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

The Suns might tire out because all of there starters have logged more than 40 mins. Manu is having a crazy game, but he will probably go back to his mediocre games soon. He is like JCraw one good game than a few bad ones in between.

Also Amareca complains aout the refs after every suns lost. That is if he shows up.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This is about the worst game the Suns could have had go into overtime..


----------



## A Seal Clubber (Jun 20, 2003)

Ginobili was clearly hit on the face by Marion.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn, I think Nash is puffed out... he's playing 40+ minutes tonight i think and he just came back.


Barry is still hot, and Ginobili is going for 50. 


Who ever wins, Im satisfied.. best basketball thrill for me this season, very good game.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

3 turnovers by nash in OT...


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Amareca......please dont go back into hiding, dont be scared, come here, come here, its ok.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duncan is letting you know what's up tonight.

30 points, 19 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks and 2 steals. 

This is the best player in the NBA for my money.


----------



## gfunk (May 29, 2004)

q sux some major c***


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Whats the score espn wont update.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i can't watch the game because i don't have espn, what is the score right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

127-120 Spurs


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns got 3 points from the bench, Spurs got 40. There's your difference right there. Oh, and Q-Rich going 5-18 (2-11 in the first half) didn't help either.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

125-117


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

D'Antoni doesn't know what a









is

Pop has distributed minutes.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ezealen</b>!
> 127-120 Spurs


:greatjob: We get to see Amareca cry even more.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Spurs 127-120 Suns


That Barry shot was good huh?

I think he won the game for the Spurs. If it wasn't for that shot this game would be over.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

thank you how much time is left on the clock, sorry for asking so many questions, this game seems to be really exciting.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Spurs 127
Suns 123


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Suns got 3 points from the bench, Spurs got 40. There's your difference right there oh and Q-Rich going 5-18 (2-11 in the first half) didn't help either.


suns have no bench whatsoever. thats a given


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> D'Antoni doesn't know what a
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

127 spurs
123 suns


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> thank you how much time is left on the clock, sorry for asking so many questions, this game seems to be really exciting.


Spurs 127-123 Suns

Time left 9.8 seconds.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Even though I hate the Suns, a miraculous comeback to force overtime would be nice


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

"I think he should be on the Allstar team" wow all because of one game don't let the only 14.9 ppg fool you


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> suns have no bench whatsoever. thats a given


Which is all the more reason to wonder why you trade 3 guys, who you refused to ever give any type of consistent PT too for Jim Jackson, when another Nash injury leaves you in even worse shape. Suns can't win with only 7 guys playing (even with the addition of Jackson).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

It is overtime...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Suns clearly need that 1-2 person from the bench to step up if they want to go deep in the playoffs... doesnt matter if they continue to play fast pace, as long as they have enough gas to finish games strongly on close schedules.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Doesn't Amare look stupid now? for doing those pushups?? LOL

True scrub there. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SPURS WIN. YEAHHHH!!!


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

LMAO @ Amareca


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

What a game...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I love all the shots ESPN has been getting of Parker sitting on the bench...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

the true mark of a great team ... how many different players are the spurs MVPs this game. Ginobilli, Duncan, Barry, even Devin Brown deserves major props


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carlos710</b>!
> LMAO @ Amareca


True that. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Maybe only 15.5 ppg now, but Manu has good percentages and all-around stats as well as very good defense, and he plays only 29 mpg in one of the league's slowest offenses. He is also the second best player on the best team in the league. Not saying he should be an All-Star, but he's a little bit better than Jamal Crawford.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Maybe only 15.5 ppg now, but Manu has good percentages and all-around stats as well as very good defense, and he plays only 29 mpg in one of the league's slowest offenses. He is also the second best player on the best team in the league. Not saying he should be an All-Star, but he's a little bit better than Jamal Crawford.


A little bit? You mean a lot.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

True True That That:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Duncan is letting you know what's up tonight.
> 
> 30 points, 19 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks and 2 steals.
> ...


...and he really had a bad game IMO.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

awesome game. that blown marion layup would have changed the result a bit though


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Im pissed. Damn Suns can't wrap the game up. Shoulda played Hunter more. :upset: Im really pissed I can't type. HOW THE HELL DO YOU ALLOW 40 POINTS IN THE DAMN 4TH!!! :upset: KEEP YOUR DAMN LEAD!!! :upset:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol yeah i was "wtf" when Amare did those push-ups.

the worst thing is he missed the free throws, which would of helped a lot during that last quarter... 

Nonetheless, suns team are so different without nash, they actually look like their old self again. 6 game losing streak looks bad, but how many teams pushes Spurs to score 129 to beat them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and he really had a bad game IMO.


I agree. I still think he's doing what Koko has in his avatar.

Sleeping.

The best player in the league. Don't care that KG has better stats.

Duncan will always be a better player, leader, *everything*.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Easily the best game I've seen this year. Just unbelievable! Props to both teams for putting that show on.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Yup, even though they lost, one of the Suns' best games.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> A little bit? You mean a lot.



Looks like the Kings will take that #1 spot after all.

You called it. :greatjob:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> ...and he really had a bad game IMO.



I was contemplating that as well...

Did Duncan have a bad game?

But when u think about it, he didnt have a bad game..


He just didnt stood out since Ginobili scored 47, Amare and Marion scored over 30 each... he basically just didnt play the best in the game... but i dont think he had a bad game at all...

30/19 winning for your team... thats what true mvp contenders do.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Even though I hate the Suns, a miraculous comeback to force overtime would be nice


Just curious, why do you hate the Suns? They're a fun team to watch and consist of a bunch of quality guys, no punks or headcases.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Amare can run some ****in laps to go along with his push ups.






One of the best games I've ever seen. Simple as that. I'll admit, I quit on the team in the 3rd quarter, but thank goodness I kept on watching. 





If you can't appreciate that game, you aren't a basketball fan. Great ****ing game.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the pacific or in the West?? or both


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> Looks like the Kings will take that #1 spot after all.
> 
> You called it. :greatjob:


I asked that question when they were 8 games out of first place and now they are only one game back in the loss column. This should be a hint for the Seattle Sonics not to discount Minnesota and to keep winning. T'Wolves could be back in it in a hurry, if the Sonics hit a slump (some tough games coming up too).


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1 Penny</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Duncan didn't have a bad game if you ask me. He finally played with some emotion and intensity out there, and it showed. Great job Duncan, that's why you are (one of) the best.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

and beno udrih is damn solid. how the spurs keep picking these low picks out of their asses is amazing.


----------



## 7 (Sep 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SPMJ</b>!
> Easily the best game I've seen this year. Just unbelievable! Props to both teams for putting that show on.


I like that attitude. No matter what, this game was a great game to watch. The unfortunate thing is that some people might use it as a launching pad to put down the Suns, but no matter how you look at it the Suns are a great team when Nash is on the floor. It took a superhuman effort by Ginobli to push us into OT, and was a game the Suns could have won. But nevertheless, the Spurs played a good game and I have a lot of respect for that team.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

GAME OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

As a Suns fan I hate the loss but I LOVE the game and the effort Suns made. 

Suns had no bench to use and that new PG made 4 turnovers in like a few mins. Hunter was decent in the beginning and he helped Amare/Marion out of foul trouble. 

If you still think Nash sucks, you are plain wrong. When Nash is back, the whole team is just 5x better. Every young players play with confidence and they have energy to battle Spurs. I still vote Nash as MVP. His presence on the team is just scary. 

Spurs battled really hard in the end. Manu and Barry won the game for them sigh... 

If Amare can making a FEW more foul shots, the outcome would have become sooooooooooo different. And that Marion's miss layup in the end.... sigh. But Marion did make it up for it with that 3. 


Well, I have no energy to type. This game was exhausting me. I thought Suns had the game but in the end, they were tired out and Nash was in pain since the start of 4th quarter. Nash couldn't even really jump and shoot the ball. 

If you want to keep trashing Suns go ahead... that will just show you have no class.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> 
> 
> in the pacific or in the West?? or both


Hopefuly in the Pacific. In the West wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

> This complaining by players and coachs and working the refs as well as the job the refs do are ruining basketball.


Complaining? Please look in the mirror.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Hmm, I don't think anybody ever thought Nash sucked.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> As a Suns fan I hate the loss but I LOVE the game and the effort Suns made.
> 
> Suns had no bench to use and that new PG made 4 turnovers in like a few mins. Hunter was decent in the beginning and he helped Amare/Marion out of foul trouble.
> ...







Nobody has the right to trash Phoenix. This is a great team, and they showed it tonight, despite the end result. 





I agree with everyone who's saying this was a great game. For a regular season game, they can't get much better than this.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Ginobili is freaking good huh. :yes: 

42pts 5 3s 4rbs 6assts. 


And also what happened to Parker? Only 2pts?


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man. I hate the spurs but that win by your team puts us even closer to the sonics and suns.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

47 points, not 42


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Ginobili is freaking good huh. :yes:
> 
> 42pts 5 3s 4rbs 6assts.
> ...


Yea he was really off. A lot of TO and a lot of misses. He didn't play much down the stretch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Ginobili is freaking good huh. :yes:
> 
> 42pts 5 3s 4rbs 6assts.
> ...


Just a bad game for Parker. He also had 5 turnovers. Like I said, this was surprising to me, because he always outplays Nash, but Joe Johnson was guarding him at the outset of the ball game and taking him out of his rhythm while Manu was torching Q.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> 47 points, not 42


I thought he had 48 but ESPN and NBA boxscores are saying 42. :whoknows:


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

They're also saying the score is 111-111


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Now ESPN is updated and you're right, its 48.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>7</b>!
> 
> 
> I like that attitude. No matter what, this game was a great game to watch. The unfortunate thing is that some people might use it as a launching pad to put down the Suns, but no matter how you look at it the Suns are a great team when Nash is on the floor. It took a superhuman effort by Ginobli to push us into OT, and was a game the Suns could have won. But nevertheless, the Spurs played a good game and I have a lot of respect for that team.


man, as a suns fan, watching ginobili just hit shots after shots during that 4th quarter stretch.... it made me cringe. But damn, Manu was just in the zone tonight, him and marion... more so Manu, since he played the game of his life.


great game to watch nonetheless.... people can put down suns if they want, but i think we're gonna be back on the winning column the next few weeks.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LuckyAC</b>!
> Now ESPN is updated and you're right, its 48.


Man I wish we worked there.  

We would be better then them.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ohh man! that game was so awesome!!!! MANU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dang he was soo good tonight! 

barry way awesome! udrih, brown, DUNCAN!!!

the best game ever! i never have screamed so much at the tv this season... it felt like a playoff game! gotta love them spurs!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> it felt like a playoff game! gotta love them spurs!





Exactly. I watched the game with my parents, and me and my dad were yelling like crazy during the good, and the bad, and the ugly.




I found myself pacing towards the end of the 4th quarter, and pretty much the entire overtime. That's what made it so much more exciting.


----------



## zhaozhilong (Nov 26, 2002)

BigAmare, time to register yet another nickname huh.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Game pics...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>zhaozhilong</b>!
> BigAmare, time to register yet another nickname huh.


Wow seeing you post is like seeing a lunar eclipse!! You really should post more often, I can use the Yao support around here!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Where do you get those pictures from?


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> WTF
> 
> Amare dunks and gets fouled and Popovic charges on the floor and gets the call reversed so Amare doesn't get continuation and doesn't even get a T.
> ...


Uh, maybe it's because he was fouled before he got the ball. Not too hard to figure that one out.

BTW, I didn't see Amore doing pushups when Ginobiliiiiiiiiii stuffed a dunk in his face.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The legendary Amareca returns, only when his team almost wins...tsk tsk...not being a very good fan are you hauling *** when you're on the slide ? Good to see you back posting...gives me something to laugh about every now and then.


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Too bad Marion missed a layup that turned into Berry's 3.
> 
> Of course Spurs were complaining again. What a surprise.
> ...


Who are you calling whiny *****es? Keep crying...that's part of growing up. Duncan = Man, Amare = Boy


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Just a bad game for Parker. He also had 5 turnovers. Like I said, this was surprising to me, because he always outplays Nash, but Joe Johnson was guarding him at the outset of the ball game and taking him out of his rhythm while Manu was torching Q.


Because Nash is not quick enough to guard Parker, but defensively Suns had an A game. They made the adjustments that many Suns wanted to see. Many of us actually DON'T WANT Nash to guard Parker. There's no benefit at all. Parker played really bad tonight but again, Parker has always been an inconsistent player. He has improved but he is still inconsistent. 

Manu is a surprise tonight definitely. He is good but not 48pt good. Nobody expect him to step up that much. Suns did everything they were supposed to do except Manu. 

I think once Suns has decent bench player, Suns will be able to win Spurs.  All our starters played soooooooo many mins tonight. Nash just got back from an injury and he was dead tired in the end with 45mins of playing time!!! 

A tough loss, of course, but this one will get Suns going. At least they've found their confidence back!!! 


If you look at the boxscore, Suns actually had an A game both defensively and offensively. Everything is great except Amare's FT. If Amare can make a few more of them, the outcome would have been VERY different. His constant miss in the end let Spurs got back into the game. sigh. I never imagine we would lose to foul shots.

sigh..another surprise.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*PT Player*

Gino has proven time and time again that he is one of the worlds best prime time players in the game. He just steps it up
in the big games thats why the Spurs are such a dangerous playoff team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I left right at the end of the game, so I didn't get to respond to it on here. 

1st of all, impressive showing by the Suns, they are a damn good team. That run they made in the 3rd quarter had me pretty down (being a Spurs fan), and it looked like there was no turning back. Nash is really one of the top five impact players this season. I wouldn't call him the MVP, but he is a candidate. Shawn Marion and Amare Stoudemire are like the rich mans versions of Kenyon Martin and Richard Jefferson, they are very good players, but with Nash, they excel. This team is underrated defensively too. 

Next, impressive showing by the Spurs. They are often the team that gets a big lead, and they lose leads a lot, and let teams crawl back in. This was a rare scenario for them tonight, and they really responded. I was proud of them tonight. 

Then you have Beno Udrih. This guy is a baller, I can't believe people slept on him so hard. He just knows how to play the game, he did a good job on Nash defensively, and gave Popovich a reason to sit Parker for what seemed like the whole 4th quarter and the overtime, when the Spurs were charging. I mean, you look at this kid play, and you can't really describe what he does extremely well. He isn't super athletic or anything like that, but he has such a great feel, and such great timing, and knows how to feed guys in the right spots. 

Then, Ginobili. This guy just has that moxxy about him, absolutely fearless. How can anyone not like what he brings to the table? He is the ultimate hustler, the ultimate team player, and has a world of talent to go with it. Bill Walton said something I really agree with, outside of the superstars, I don't think Manu is worth trading for anyone. I think he is hanging right outside the top 10 players in the league, and I've felt that way for a long time. 

Duncan turned it up tonight, like he needed to. He has been really struggling, and it had me worried. Tonight, he showed me that he is probably just coasting through some of the easier games, so he can have a full tank come playoff time. Best player in the league, period. 

This was a real confidence killer for Phoenix, and the Spurs really gained a mental edge tonight. Suns were up by 17, but the Spurs fought all the way back without Rasho or Horry in their lineup. Suns are questioning whether they are really contenders at this point, and that can't be good, because they *are* a top 5 contender, so they need all the confidence they can get. Their game thrives off no hesitation. You tend to hesitate without confidence. 

And yep, one of the best games I've seen, period. The Marion shot, the Barry heroics, the big games from the big names, the whole nine. Just amazing.


----------



## snowmt (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, I like Amare, but hate his push-up and muscle flex last night.
He acted like a punk, and ironically, bricked two FTs after the push-up.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 2 words: Gin. obili.


ROFL.. anyways, I was reading this thread and here is what I think.


Webber or Nash?

Well Webber is playing really well right now and he is way more valuable this year. The simple fact is Peja hasn't been the same Peja from previous years, which means with BJax out Mike Bibby and Mobley would have to carry the load. The Suns do need Nash to run their offense as they looked horrible in Utah. However, if Webber doesn't have a great game on most nights the Kings lose. Right now Nash might have slight edge because of the Suns wins but if Kings past them in the standings then Webber's importance on the Kings team increase. Now the Suns dont play great without Nash either but I just do like how they have played the past couple of games. Q instead of shooting give the ball to Amare or Nash or like tonight Marion, but please stop throwing up shots. Thanks


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>snowmt</b>!
> Man, I like Amare, but hate his push-up and muscle flex last night.
> He acted like a punk, and ironically, bricked two FTs after the push-up.


I don't see any problem with the pushups. I don't think it was done in a way to try and show-up the Spurs. But if you are going to do that, you should step-up and make the three throws.


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> Spurs are whiny *****es just like the Kings.


So pathetic...


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I actually like Amare's push-up. I thought that was pretty cute. 

The whole crowd was into it. 

And yes, if he can make those FTs, the story would have been sooooo different. 


Last night Suns showed their defense. They can play good defense if they want to but they are still undersized.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

looks like he finally woke up :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> I actually like Amare's push-up. I thought that was pretty cute.
> 
> The whole crowd was into it.
> ...


40 points in the 4th quarter and 111 in 4 quarters doesn't seem like a lot of defense.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> 40 points in the 4th quarter and 111 in 4 quarters doesn't seem like a lot of defense.


Yeah, and the supposed BEST Defense team allowed Suns to shoot 54%. What's your point? 

Suns has decent defense. They didn't get out-rebounded that much and they competed with steals and blocks. 4th Quarter is a breakdown for them 'cause they were tired. Too bad we didn't have any decent bench to step up.


----------



## dastrey (Dec 30, 2003)

Unless they played the night before, fatigue should never be an excuse.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, and the supposed BEST Defense team allowed Suns to shoot 54%. What's your point?
> ...


You said you were pleased with their defense. You didn't make any mention of the Spurs. You were talking about the Suns and I responded. They folded like a house of cards when the going got tough, their defense became non-existent. I don't know why you would be pleased with that defensive performance, considering they gave the game away and have lost their 6 game in a row.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> You said you were pleased with their defense. You didn't make any mention of the Spurs. You were talking about the Suns and I responded. They folded like a house of cards when the going got tough, their defense became non-existent. I don't know why you would be pleased with that defensive performance, considering they gave the game away and have lost their 6 game in a row.


This is actually true. From letting Brent Barry shoot threes when he has a guy *ON HIM* but playing off him a little bit, to letting Duncan and Ginobili drive in the lane and dunk on their frontline. When things got tough, they did fold. The 1st three quarters, they looked solid though, but I guess that isn't what matters.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*give props to this man*


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DuMa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol

Good picture and good find, a keeper for sure.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

One of the greatest games of basketball I've ever watched. The Suns were amazing, but Manu and Duncan were just too good down the stretch. The first half was close, Amare played great and I learned something from it. Anyone who says Amare has no jumper obviously has not seen him play. I saw him knock down three, maybe four 15-footers from various spots on the court. Anyway, the third quarter was all Suns, with Shawn Marion and his ugly jumper (5-6 from downtown) outscoring the entire Spurs team. In the fourth, when Nash and Amare came out for a few minutes, the Spurs started a comeback. They narrowed the gap to 4 and stole the momentum before Nash and Amare got back in. Brent Barry almost stole the game for the Spurs, but the Matrix had that miracle shot at the buzzer. In OT, the Spurs (Manu and Duncan esp.) simply outplayed the Suns. Maybe Marion's missed layup would have changed the game for Phoenix, but no one can blame him for the loss. If it weren't for Marion's third quarter and buzzer shot, the Suns lose in regulation.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Little late but still

Ginobili Facial


----------

